# Leather cleaning



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Can anyone recommend anything to get rid of cigarette odours on leather seats? I was going to buy some Gliptone leather cleaner unless there's something more suitable.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Never come across leather smelling, but wouldn't the spike have soaked into the sponge..?

From a starting point in a new ( used ) car with leather, I use an all purpose cleaner (APC) such as G101 mixed 1:20 and using a detailing brush scrub the seats inside out and wipe the excess dirt/APC mixture left over with a microfibres towel. Spent a good hour on each seat in the TT when I first got it. They looked fantastic. Applied some leather conditioner and that's it. Now all I do is wipe over the seats with a microfibres cloth and some detailers spray. Brings the seats up great and removes that shines leather look which is usually caused by dirt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for that. The Gliptone cleaner might do the trick then, looking at the instructions as I don't want to strip the seats of any natural oils. I already have some Autoglym leather cream which I can use afterwards to condition them.


----------

